# Couple of Mine...



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Haven't posted many pix of ours recently so here are a couple...

Rio, who is 8.



























Her daughter, Poppy, who was 6 the other day!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your cats are adorable, really gorgeous.xxxx_


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you! I think so but I am a bit biased...lol


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

They're super, all of them!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful babies love the bi but then again i would


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies!! love the blue bi :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

they are absolutely gorgeous..............Chris


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> beautiful babies love the bi but then again i would


me too. I miss my raggie  Beau. Still he's a happy chap now as a singleton .


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful Raggies! Absolutely stunning


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just purrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your girls are very beautiful. Do you ha e any pics of Tottie or do you not have her anymore

Viv xx


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

vivien said:


> Your girls are very beautiful. Do you ha e any pics of Tottie or do you not have her anymore
> 
> Viv xx


Oh yes, Viv, I still have her, I never move my cats on! She is very cute but never really takes a good photo!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow!! Two stunning ladies!


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cute... gorgeous eyes.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful girls :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely stunning,beautiful girls :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, how did I miss this thread of your gorgeous Kits Kaz, stunning, just stunning.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh they are beautiful, what beautiful eyes both have, lovely. great pics ttfn


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Very beautiful cats.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww, i just love your raggies so beautiful


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

